# Colonoscopy Prep Assistant



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Colonoscopy Prep Assistant*














View in iTunesView in AndroidPrice: FREECategory: MedicalReleased: 07 January 2011Version: 1.01.0 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 6.6 MBLanguage: EnglishDeveloper: WellApps© @WellApps, LLC - All Rights ReservedRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later.*Description*Do you have a colonoscopy scheduled? If you were instructed to drink a liquid laxative during your preparation, this app. is for you.Colonoscopy Prep Assistant helps you keep track of time between drinks and remember how many drinks you've completed. Simply tell the app. whether you plan to drink a "certain number of glasses" or "until finished" and it will do the rest. Go read or watch TV to keep your mind off the prep and allow Colonoscopy Prep Assistant to keep your prep on track."Colonoscopy Prep Assistant" is currently designed to help with the portion of your prep that requires drinking your doctor's recommended liquid solution over a period of time. Full prep-specific options are in development, so please check back for updates before your next colonoscopy.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow.. Thanks Jeff! What WILL they think of next?? Yup people... "there's an ap for that" too.


----------

